# come out = εκδηλώνομαι



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2008)

Μόνο με την έννοια:
Reveal that one is homosexual. Also, come out of the closet. 

Με ταλαιπωρεί λίγο η διατύπωση που έχω στον υπότιτλο: _He finally came out to me._
Αν το πούμε απλώς "βγαίνω", όπως έχω δει σε μερικά online περιοδικά, δεν κολλάει στο "he came out to me".
Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να γράψω, "Μου αποκάλυψε ότι είναι ομοφυλόφιλος". Πρέπει η απόδοση να είναι εξίσου σύντομη με το πρωτότυπο.
Καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## oublexis (Jul 15, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Also, come out of the closet.


Ευτυχώς που δεν είναι στο cupboard και τους μπερδεύουμε με τους skeletons.



Alexandra said:


> Αν το πούμε απλώς "βγαίνω", όπως έχω δει σε μερικά online περιοδικά...


Δηλαδή, τι θα λέγαμε; «Βγήκε»; Αν το έκανε στο πάρτι του Τζούλιο, θα λέγαμε «Βγήκε στο πάρτι του Τζούλιο»;



Alexandra said:


> Καμιά ιδέα;


Μου είπε ότι είναι γκέι.


----------



## crystal (Jul 15, 2008)

Τι λέει πριν και μετά; Σε παίρνει να γράψεις απλώς ''Τελικά μου το είπε/ μου το αποκάλυψε'';

Αν όχι, χμμμ... ''Τελικά μου το είπε/πέταξε/έσκασε: είναι γκέι''. 

(Καλησπέρα - μου λείψατε!)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2008)

Στο http://www.10percent.gr/ δεν το βλέπουν τόσο απλά το θέμα. Και μάλιστα, το λένε αμετάφραστο: έκανε come out. Δεν πρόκειται για απλή ανακοίνωση ότι είναι γκέι. Ολόκληρη έξοδο από ντουλάπα έκανε ο άνθρωπος!


----------



## crystal (Jul 15, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, αμφιβάλλω ότι το υπόλοιπο 90% του πληθυσμού θα μπορέσει να καταλάβει το «βγαίνω» ή το «κάνω come out». Εγώ δε θα το πιανα, πάντως - που από σλανγκ, άλλο τίποτα. :) Δεν παραείναι ειδικό για υπότιτλο; (Όχι ότι φαντάζομαι πως θα έγραφες ''κάνω come out'' στον υπότιτλο - θέλω απλά να τονίσω πως η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται μόνο από μια μικρή ομάδα πληθυσμού.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2008)

Για έναν κοινό υπότιτλο, ναι. Αλλά επειδή πρόκειται για πολύ "προχώ" σίριαλ, στο οποίο οι γκέι ανήκουν στους πρωταγωνιστές από το πρώτο επεισόδιο, και στο 14ο κάνουν και πρόταση γάμου μεταξύ τους, νομίζω ότι οι πιστοί θεατές θα το πιάσουν αμέσως


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2008)

Κι εμένα μου αρέσει (αν τα συμφραζόμενα επιτρέπουν τη λιτότητα) το της Crystal, «Μου το 'σκασε το μυστικό».

Έχει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο ταρατατζούμ το coming out;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2008)

Ε, κάποιο ταρατατζούμ έχει. Ο θείος του γκέι πρωταγωνιστή ήταν κι αυτός γκέι, αλλά το έκρυβε μια ζωή και το ξεφούρνισε στα 60 του.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2008)

Χωρίς εκείνο το «to me», θα έλεγα «έκανε άουτινγκ».


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2008)

Ακριβώς αυτό το "to me" με ταλαιπωρεί. Γιατί δεν έκανε ανακοίνωση σε όλον τον ντουνιά, μόνο στον ανιψιό του.


----------



## crystal (Jul 15, 2008)

Αν σου αρέσει το 'άουτινγκ' (εμένα με ενοχλεί, πάντως) μπορείς να γράψεις «Τελικά μου το 'κανε το άουτινγκ».


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 15, 2008)

Στ' Αγγλικά πάντως, το "outing" το Merriam-Webster's το δίνει με σημαντικά διαφορετική σημασία:

"4: the public disclosure of the covert homosexuality of a prominent person especially by homosexual activists"

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/outing


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2008)

Κι εγώ με διαφορετική έννοια βλέπω το "outing" από το "come out".


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, λησμόνησα ότι έχουμε μεταβατικό (to out) και αμετάβατο (to come out).


----------



## wings (Jul 15, 2008)

Εξ εγκύρων πηγών η απόδοσή μου: «Σ' εμένα πάντως... εκδηλώθηκε» ή «Δεν άντεξε και... (επιτέλους) εκδηλώθηκε».


----------



## andy (Jul 15, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, το Queer as Folk μεταφράζεις; Θα ξανάρθει στην τηλεόραση;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2008)

Όχι, το Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## danae (Jul 15, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με την wings. Το "εκδηλώθηκε" είναι σαφές και το καταλαβαίνει το 100%...


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2008)

danae said:


> Συμφωνώ με την wings. Το "εκδηλώθηκε" είναι σαφές και το καταλαβαίνει το 100%...


Άμα το προφανές προέρχεται και από έγκυρη πηγή, μπαίνει αμέσως στο γλωσσάρι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

Και τώρα που βρέθηκε η δέουσα απόδοση, μπορούμε να κάνουμε και την αποδόμησή μας, αποτίνοντας φόρο τιμής και στην Τήλο: *εκτηλώνομαι*


----------



## Gutbucket (Jul 16, 2008)

Επιτέλους μου ομολόγησε ότι είναι γκέι!
(Και, παρεμπιπτόντως, αφορά πολύ περισσότερο από το 10% του πληθυσμού. Ρωτήστε τον μπαμπά μου τι έπαθε όταν του έκανε coming out η αδελφή του. Τον είχαμε με λεξοτανίλ ένα χρόνο. Και πάνω που συνερχόταν, του το 'κανε κι ένας παιδικός του φίλος και συνάδελφος. Αναγκαστήκαμε να τον στείλουμε στον Βαλιανάτο! Joking aside, η ομοφοβία είναι ένα πράγμα και τρομακτικό και ευρύτατα διαδεδομένο. So there.)


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 16, 2008)

andy said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, το Queer as Folk μεταφράζεις; Θα ξανάρθει στην τηλεόραση;



Κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα. 

(και μάζευα σάλια όταν θυμήθηκα τον θεό...)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 16, 2008)

Εγώ θα έλεγα πολύ απλά "Επιτέλους, μου το είπε (ότι είναι γκέι)." Το "εκδηλώθηκε" δεν έχει αρνητική χροιά;


----------



## Inertia (Jul 16, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Για έναν κοινό υπότιτλο, ναι. Αλλά επειδή πρόκειται για πολύ "προχώ" σίριαλ, στο οποίο οι γκέι ανήκουν στους πρωταγωνιστές από το πρώτο επεισόδιο, και στο 14ο κάνουν και πρόταση γάμου μεταξύ τους, νομίζω ότι οι πιστοί θεατές θα το πιάσουν αμέσως



Αλεξάνδρα, μήπως το σίριαλ έχει τη "λέξη που αρχίζει από L" στον τίτλο του; ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2008)

Μα έγραψα πιο πάνω τον τίτλο!


----------



## Inertia (Jul 16, 2008)

> Μα έγραψα πιο πάνω τον τίτλο!



Όντως... κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι είναι το L word


----------



## andy (Jul 16, 2008)

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, Αλεξάνδρα, μας έχεις απογοητεύσει όλες... Με τη χαρά μείναμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2008)

Το είδα. Και δεν έχω καν ιδέα για αυτό το σίριαλ που σας έχει ξετρελάνει όλες.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2008)

Σαν να μου φαίνονται αδερφομάνες στον ορίζοντα...  Μάλλον lexihagia θα 'πρεπε να λέγεται το φόρουμ.


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 17, 2008)

Αποκαλύφθηκε ότι είναι γκέι; εντελώς αδόκιμο;:$


----------

